
IBM has a standard to represent JSON as XML - rmlewisuk
https://twitter.com/DanHarper7/status/514822464673951744
======
gorkempacaci
This isn't as ridiculous as most repliers seem to think. XML doesn't readily
recognise JSON as a first-class object, and this is a valid way to make that
happen. If your host document is XML, this is a quite proper way of including
a JSON object as a part of your XML document (as opposed to including the JSON
object as a string).

